# $2.50 Auction find.



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Nobody would bid. So I "played the game" and put my hand up. 10 arms, a couple are wobbly on the bottom row. I'm seeing decently good wiring. Imagining skulls, mini tombstones, bats, crystals. Not sure if I'd keep the gold color, but I don't believe you ALWAYS have destroy or "distress" something for it to look good.








Flicker bulbs of course.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice. I have one like it that I went with skulls and long red crystal Xmass tree ornaments from the dollar store that look like blood drips. I left mine gold as well.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice find. I've also got one that's very similar and I just put some flicker bulbs in it. I left the finish for the most part but gave a dusting with flat black to give it an antique/tarnished look.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

2.50??? That will obviosuly make a wicked chandelier. Nice find!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice find, post some pics when you've made it all Halloweenie.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, great buy, Nyxy! Just add flicker bulbs and cobwebs and you're all set to go.


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I have been thinking on it since I got it friday night and was wondering how a bit of my latex house paint for tombstones would stick on the gold. I like the idea of the ornament blood drips.
Its going to be meant for a personal space instead of only for my haunted yard canopy that I've gotten a bit burnt out on doing alone every year. It'll be easier to do tiny doses of haunting to it one or twice a month. I can see having it attached to my ceiling like normal use but in a corner with black thin cloth streamers coming from the top ceiling attachment area going to the room walls and down. Tentish for a comfy reading area or space Just for Halloween mental battery recharging.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

What a great find, can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Ya can't beat it for the price! Nice find.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

$2.50, wow, great price, and a great chandelier - sounds cool, your idea of putting it in a corner,


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks vintage. Ten lights, that will be nice in a reading area. I have one with five lights, a little to dim to read by. I like those angels in the background. If you had ten you could do dark angels and blood drop jewels on your light. There are so many good ideas for your light. Great score.


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Well. scareme. Those angels are ceramic ones that were a double gift. I received them for use near tombstones, and they transfer to christmas for my mother. But I like the idea. Those little cherub things constantly staring down have always annoyed and creeped the heck outta me.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

What a great find, I like your idea of using it year round in a corner as a comfy reading area or the Halloween mental battery recharging area


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Nyxy said:


> Thanks for the responses. I have been thinking on it since I got it friday night and was wondering how a bit of my latex house paint for tombstones would stick on the gold. I like the idea of the ornament blood drips.
> Its going to be meant for a personal space instead of only for my haunted yard canopy that I've gotten a bit burnt out on doing alone every year. It'll be easier to do tiny doses of haunting to it one or twice a month. I can see having it attached to my ceiling like normal use but in a corner with black thin cloth streamers coming from the top ceiling attachment area going to the room walls and down. Tentish for a comfy reading area or space Just for Halloween mental battery recharging.


A year round Halloween room - I like it! I unintentionally began turning the guest room into a Halloween room when I forgot to make my electric chair disassemble so it could be put in the attic (ahem...yes, well...oops!). Now the pumpkin scarecrow head and smaller graveyard statuary are on display there too since my closests are full. Actually, it does make a nice Halloween oasis where I do idea sketching.

Since your light fixture will be indoors, latex drippings will probably work fine on it. But try a few drops and if they work okay after a week, have at it! Your streamer idea sounds like a nice touch.


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

what can I say, I'm gothic girly some times. I recently did up some knicknaky gold/brass color craft things that would go well in an area with this chandalier, so I don't think I'm going to try to paint off the gold tone. I can't wait to get started on it once "it" tells me what it wants to look like for sure.


----------

